# Cách Phân Biệt Các Loại Gỗ Công Nghiệp



## Nhuthao2 (14/7/21)

Gỗ công nghiệp là một vật liệu rất quen thuộc với các ngôi nhà hiện nay. Nhưng bạn đã thực sự biết tất cả các lõi gỗ cũng như cách phân biệt từng loại chưa? Tìm hiểu ngay để chọn đúng lõi gỗ cho từng loại nội thất nhé!


----------

